# Puppy Vomiting After Going to Groomer



## sunshine074

I have a 10 month old Havanese named Bella. She has been to a groomer at Petco once and she did fine. Today I took her to the groomer at our vet and when I went to pick her up they told me she vomited a couple of times during her grooming (just clear stuff). When we got home she is acting fine, just kind of clingy and tired but she has thrown up a little bit 3 more times (clear/yellow). She has peed but hasn't eaten. She doesn't want to drink now either. She still follows me around and sits right by me. Do you think that something happened at the vet or maybe it was anxiety. She is never in a cage at home and maybe that scared her. I dropped her off at 8:30 and she wasn't ready until 2. I called the ER and they said just to hold off on water and food until tomorrow and see how she does then. I am just nervous and wondered if this happened to anyone else. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mellowbo

It could be stress. Did she eat this morning? When mine throw up bile it is usually because they are hungry. TRY not to worry and see how she is in the morning.


----------



## sunshine074

Thank you! She is sleeping on my lap right now. She didn't eat before she went this morning. She sleeps with us so I will see how she does and hopefully she will be better in the morning. Thanks for your advice



mellowbo said:


> It could be stress. Did she eat this morning? When mine throw up bile it is usually because they are hungry. TRY not to worry and see how she is in the morning.


----------



## ama0722

I have one dog if she doesn't eat every 8 hours or so, there is always bile (groomer or not!) But I agree with Carole, she is a baby and I bet it is stress. I would keep an eye on her as well just to make sure she is getting some water.


----------



## sunshine074

Thanks Amanda. She hasn't really drank anything today so I am going to take her in at 1:30 to the vet. I just want to make sure she is OK. She threw up again once in the bed with us last night. I am just worried and want to make sure she is OK.



ama0722 said:


> I have one dog if she doesn't eat every 8 hours or so, there is always bile (groomer or not!) But I agree with Carole, she is a baby and I bet it is stress. I would keep an eye on her as well just to make sure she is getting some water.


----------



## littlebuddy

my dog would get the runs after i picked up him from the groomers. this is why i have a groomer who comes to the house and is in and out in one hour. he still has a stress poop but not the runs. i think it's just very stressful for our dogs. can the groomer not keep your dog for so many hours?


----------



## Jane

I agree it is probably stress  and an empty stomach.

I'd second the suggestion to consider a groomer who can come to your house. That way, the whole grooming process will be much shorter and will take place in a familiar environment.

The one groomer I visited early on did things assembly-line: they shampoo and dry all the dogs, then they do the trimming, etc. after that. That's why they end up having to stay at the groomer's for so long - they have to wait their turn as they do each stage, one dog at a time.


----------



## sunshine074

I agree with both of you! I didn't know it was going to take that long or I wouldn't have taken her there. She will not be going back there for grooming. Thanks for your advice 
I did take her to the vet today and they did some blood work and a stool sample to be safe. They both turned out fine so I think it was the stress. Poor baby!


----------



## pjewel

The problem is, when we leave them at the groomer for hours an hours we have no idea what's happening to them. I used to do it but stopped a long time ago. The groomer I now use has a window I can look through and it takes between and hour and an hour and a half to do one of my dogs. I feel safer seeing what's going on after reading all the nightmare stories about dogs harmed in those situations.

The chances are your baby was stressed but I wouldn't risk another episode. Many people hare have opted for grooming at home instead of putting their dogs through that tedious process.


----------

